

Ask HN: What features do you want in the future video games (Technical Side)? - z3phyr

I have asked this question to get an idea of the &#x27;unsolved&#x27; things in the video game industry you would always want to experience. Developers like new technical challenges, but lately many of them could not concentrate upon pinpointed challenges to solve them. For example, VR is getting a traction, what would you want from VR? Team Fortress Runs on VR, but that&#x27;s it?<p>We all want Matrix like Simulated reality with fully dynamic environments on 16k or more resolution with full perception. But can someone pinpoint the technical challenges in doing the stuff? What else is desired on the developer&#x27;s side?
======
nhayden
Technical meaning software, hardware, or both?

Software side we need better graphics and ways to make those graphics. Laser
scanning and imaging could be a lot better than it is today. I suspect by the
time I die we'll have a 3D model of the vast majority of the planet, much like
we have street view now.

Hardware side we need better interaction. Providing tactile feedback and
textures is a big one. I think the next logical step from Oculus is a glove
with motors on it to simulate resistance when gripping an item, or force when
something in a game moves your hand.

